# Any Philly peeps out there?!



## dynamic03 (Oct 27, 2010)

Not sure if anyone living around the Philly area would be interested for a get together.  I live about 30 mins outside of Philly and was thinking of shooting the sunrise in Valley Forge park.  Just throwing an idea out there, we can decide on location, time and day if enough people are interested.

Thanks.


----------



## Biggs88 (Jan 9, 2011)

Philly guy here! I'd be down for a sunrise shoot. Do you have any ideas on a location inside Vally forge park?


----------



## sean7488 (Jan 12, 2011)

I actually just moved to the city so I'd be interested in meeting up and going out on a shoot for the day, pm me if anyone wants to.


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 21, 2011)

Id be up, springfield pa here


----------



## JoeDif (Jan 22, 2011)

Not too far from Philly here


----------



## Biggs88 (Jan 24, 2011)

Allright guys! Let's set up somthing!


----------

